# Finally took a picture that's not blurry



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I don't have and can't afford a nice camera. Not now anyway.
So I took about 100 pictures with my phone and finally got one that the fish was not blurry.
A tiny 5/8" long Mozambique Tilapia fry stopped and stared at my phone.
:dancing:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cute fish!


----------



## Theopsychism (Aug 23, 2019)

Fish is looking nice.


----------

